# Another Google moonshot fail.. Still a driverless car belieber?



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Google parent company Alphabet just proved that it's serious about taking a more measured approach to its "moonshot" projects.

The company is trying to sell Boston Dynamics, the high-profile robotics startup it bought in late 2013 as part of a division known internally as "Replicant," because it isn't likely to produce a marketable product in the next several years, sources told Bloomberg's Brad Stone and Jack Clark earlier this week.

http://www.businessinsider.com/google-sale-of-robot-business-shows-new-approach-to-moonshots-2016-3


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Please tell me you're not a belieber.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Please tell me you're not a belieber.


Hell no... and not a Driverless car belieber either. This article shows how Google hypes tech they can't come through on just to keep their stock price high. Google driverless car is same worthless tech. No one is going to ride in a driverless car on the highway at 60 mph. It's just scifi fantasy.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Boston Dynamics isn't the first time Google has made a mistake. I don't think Boston Dynamics is a failing company though. What I read from the story was not so much the product launch timeline being a problem but more that they remained isolated and didn't want to integrate with the rest of the robotics projects at Google.

Google has messed up on other acquisitions before, such as Motorola. They could have done more with Motorola but ultimately just freaked out their partner companies and had to sell them. They did get a benefit of the patents that Motorola had, but I doubt that was the entire plan when they bought them.

Google has also messed up home grown initiatives, such as Google+.

Self-driving cars at Google is a home grown initiative. They are doing surprisingly well. But that doesn't really matter...

Numerous companies (GM, Tesla, Volvo, etc.) are competing to try to bring self driving cars to market. That does matter. It speeds up the process and it increases the chances that one company will be successful long before the others and before the consumer market expects it to happen.

Most importantly though, it has already happened. You can buy one. Today. Just go to a Tesla dealership and take a test drive with Auto Pilot. It's amazing how well it works. Sure, it can't do everything yet, but its quite amazing at what it does do.

Self driving cars that can handle bad weather and local streets will be available within 5-10 years. It's happening. No amount of saying it won't will stop it.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Self driving cars that can handle bad weather and local streets will be available within 5-10 years


Yeah... Dream on.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Yeah... Dream on.


Oh, so you've test driven the Tesla with Auto Pilot then?

No? Then you're lying to yourself. It's already here.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Oh, so you've test driven the Tesla with Auto Pilot then


Don't have to. There are plenty of videos on youtube of test drives of Tesla that show you don't know what you are talking about. Without a driver constantly grabbing the steering wheel they would crash. They also take corners too fast and can't deal with roads that are not freshly painted. Maybe you should watch some of them.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Don't have to. There are plenty of videos on youtube of test drives of Tesla that show you don't know what you are talking about. Without a driver constantly grabbing the steering wheel they would crash. They also take corners too fast and can't deal with roads that are not freshly painted. Maybe you should watch some of them.


Oh, I see. You're one of those people who denies that the future is coming and, as a result, doesn't plan for it, then whines and complains when "the computers are takin' our jorbs!" right?

Did you buy BlackBerry stock in 2007 when I was telling everyone that BlackBerry was going to be put 6 feet under by the iPhone? Everyone told me I was wrong... I'm used to being told I'm wrong and then ending up being right.

We don't need to discuss it further, but I suggest you keep a close eye on self driving cars. It's going to happen sooner than YOU think.


----------



## UberE (Feb 8, 2016)

Denial is more then a river in Africa. Self driving cars are a reality...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberE said:


> Denial is more then a river in Africa. Self driving cars are a reality...


Tesla cost per mile? ....ability to navigate chaotic traffic congestion, dodge drunk drivers and fire engines incoming head on,choosing between hitting pedestrians, hitting other traffic, and totalling itself correctly?

Auto pilot is more like lane assist on steroids, not a "Mechanical Turk'd" professional driver with superb judgement hiding in your dash


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, can it DISCRIMINATE legally, say "safer to careen into them there five young thuggish lookin drug dealer types - prolly gonna dodge anyway, if not well still less damage done - then that there grandma with the twins in the stroller?"

...gonna be a huge scandal if it profiles 5 gangstas as "lower total value lives" or "lower priority safety" than 2 toddlers and a grandma AT PROGRAM LEVEL - but anyone in their right mind knows that breaking a headlamp on the slowest thug's azz is kinda bad(ish), but ramming granny with a double stroller is ThE END for you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Google parent company Alphabet just proved that it's serious about taking a more measured approach to its "moonshot" projects.
> 
> The company is trying to sell Boston Dynamics, the high-profile robotics startup it bought in late 2013 as part of a division known internally as "Replicant," because it isn't likely to produce a marketable product in the next several years, sources told Bloomberg's Brad Stone and Jack Clark earlier this week.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/google-sale-of-robot-business-shows-new-approach-to-moonshots-2016-3


Look up GOOGLE D.A.R.P.A. "CHEETAH".thing can run 35 m.p.h. on rocky terrain.
Very scary machines.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now . . . how long until the machines decide they are GOD ?

Think . .
Of the future.

Machines will decide 3,576,981 people must be euthanized TOMMORROW to maintain earth at optimal population numbers.

Get YOUR lottery numbers today . . .

Once Globalist Government is in place,THE LAW will be universal.

No where to go for differing viewpoints.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Google


Undermensch said:


> Boston Dynamics isn't the first time Google has made a mistake. I don't think Boston Dynamics is a failing company though. What I read from the story was not so much the product launch timeline being a problem but more that they remained isolated and didn't want to integrate with the rest of the robotics projects at Google.
> 
> Google has messed up on other acquisitions before, such as Motorola. They could have done more with Motorola but ultimately just freaked out their partner companies and had to sell them. They did get a benefit of the patents that Motorola had, but I doubt that was the entire plan when they bought them.
> 
> ...


D.A.R.P.A. is a defense contractor.
Govt. Funding is all they need.
The flying Drones work well,although remotely piloted not self flying .

Even the flying Drones have been hacked.

Millions will not be spent on each self driving car.

What do you think will happen ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

As to machine intelligence, it might CHOOSE to mow down grandma and 2 babies at high speed as "less lives endangered" (3....or perhaps just "1 detected") instead of -potentially- skidding at lower speeds through the current position of 5 hoodlums, and likely avoiding any significant injury, if at all touching anyone

And if it discriminates by photo recognition? Cue in crashing thru a tentful of people to avoid collision with a billboard depicting photographs thereof.... Going into a daycare center's trailer to avoid a cardboard cutout of Michael Jordan... Etc

IR sensor for life signs? avoids chimpanzees (90+% probability match:human) to squash toddlers (50% probability match: small animal)


...y'all starting to get my drift? Oh BTW Silicon Valley doesn't get much in the way of snow storms, flooding, hail, mudslides, tornados, etc, so yeah, just cuz THEIR driverless test vehicles ain't never gone into limited-to-no-control scenarios don't say much about em.

BTW, all of the above? REALLY simplified, as its just minimizing damage to others, if possible at own expense scenarios....which might fly for a cargo robot or an enthusiast-riddenDIYtest prototype, MAYBE even an occupant-owned vehicle....but total mess for pax-ferrying commercial vehicles, which MUST weigh risk to occupants and potential LACKof right to endanger self (and occupants) to avoid injury to others

Back to 5 hoodlums, granny and two toddlers...but now what if it's granny and two toddlers as pax?? 1 hoodlum 2 toddlers inside (TeslaPool), choice between 4 hoodlums and 1 granny? Hmmm? And what if it's 2 hoodlums vs 2 grannies, does it change? How about 3 crack dealing old ho's, versus 2 overgrown nerds, just clearly in the uniforms of a local charter middle school for gifted orphans with disabilities??????


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Driverless cars WILL have their day....right around when gov't puts mandatory QR codes on your forehead linking to your NSA file.... J/k, meant to say "mandates wearing your GPS tracker/beacon (which you'll end up implanting, much like chipped pets, to avoid hassle or fines for noncompliance) broadcasting a micro-geofence linking to your Facebook profile...and, somehow, your criminal record and IRS return history"

Now on THAT sort of GoogleEarth distopia, sure..but while there are still off-grid folk not broadcasting a signal from their pockets for whatever reason, no dice


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Driverless cars WILL have their day....right around when gov't puts mandatory QR codes on your forehead linking to your NSA file.... J/k, meant to say "mandates wearing your GPS tracker/beacon (which you'll end up implanting, much like chipped pets, to avoid hassle or fines for noncompliance) broadcasting a micro-geofence linking to your Facebook profile...and, somehow, your criminal record and IRS return history"
> 
> Now on THAT sort of GoogleEarth distopia, sure..but while there are still off-grid folk not broadcasting a signal from their pockets for whatever reason, no dice


Why chip ANYONE when they chip themselves ?

They stand in line for GOVERNMENT PHONES which have chips,microphones ,cameras . . .
No need to chip a population that WONT leave home without their phones.

What if "Ted" Kaczynski was right . . .?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Undermensch said:


> Oh, I see. You're one of those people who denies that the future is coming and, as a result, doesn't plan for it, then whines and complains when "the computers are takin' our jorbs!" right?
> 
> Did you buy BlackBerry stock in 2007 when I was telling everyone that BlackBerry was going to be put 6 feet under by the iPhone? Everyone told me I was wrong... I'm used to being told I'm wrong and then ending up being right.
> 
> We don't need to discuss it further, but I suggest you keep a close eye on self driving cars. It's going to happen sooner than YOU think.


Watch out, everyone. Carnac the Magnificent has spoken.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

My own opinion is that technologically, driverless cars will be available in 5 years. However, it's not clear to me how long it will take for cultural acceptance. There are also questions on how much the manufacturers are going to subsidize purchases to make them affordable. 

On the ridesharing front, the question is whether the Ubers and Lyfts are going to be willing to radically change their business model. I don't think Uber is going to buy or lease 100,000 vehicles and absorb the costs of depreciating and maintaining a brand new 2021 vehicle and getting only $0.75/mile in return.

More likely they will depend on contractors to invest in the vehicle and offer an UberGhost service. 

The other issue is there are a lot more rideshare-specific issues that need to be addressed. How does a driverless vehicle enter a gate code for an apartment complex? What happens when the pax drops the pin and Google Maps places the address a block away? How will it verify it has the right passenger?

It's going to get interesting!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> My own opinion is that technologically, driverless cars will be available in 5 years. However, it's not clear to me how long it will take for cultural acceptance. There are also questions on how much the manufacturers are going to subsidize purchases to make them affordable.
> 
> On the ridesharing front, the question is whether the Ubers and Lyfts are going to be willing to radically change their business model. I don't think Uber is going to buy or lease 100,000 vehicles and absorb the costs of depreciating and maintaining a brand new 2021 vehicle and getting only $0.75/mile in return.
> 
> ...


The verifying of a customer is easy, they can text a 4 digit PIN to the user and they will probably have to type it in to unlock the doors, that is easy. The harder part is when idiot pax drop the pin in the wrong spot. And how to make illegal drop offs and pick ups in general.

Either way, it will be at least 10 years before Uber has driverless vehicles carting people around effectively.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> The verifying of a customer is easy, they can text a 4 digit PIN to the user and they will probably have to type it in to unlock the doors, that is easy. The harder part is when idiot pax drop the pin in the wrong spot. And how to make illegal drop offs and pick ups in general.
> 
> Either way, it will be at least 10 years before Uber has driverless vehicles carting people around effectively.


I think you're right on the 10 years The customer verification has another wrinkle. What happens when 4 identical Ubermobiles show up at the concert venue as the event is letting up. Who knows which vehicle is for whom? Type in the PIN on each car until you hit bingo?

Will there be an infrastructure of robotic fueling stations or electric charging stations that don't require a person to put a hose or plug into the car?

Another societal issue: The presence of a driver tends to moderate the behavior of many passengers, even drunks. Without that moderation, I expect we'll see a lot of cars smelling like different kinds of smoke, graffiti in the seating area, food trash, etc.

Will there be any relevance to a passenger 1 starring a driverless car?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> I think you're right on the 10 years The customer verification has another wrinkle. What happens when 4 identical Ubermobiles show up at the concert venue as the event is letting up. Who knows which vehicle is for whom? Type in the PIN on each car until you hit bingo?
> 
> Will there be an infrastructure of robotic fueling stations or electric charging stations that don't require a person to put a hose or plug into the car?
> 
> ...


I still don't see a problem with verifying driver/passenger. Maybe the cars have a brightly lit up "Car A12" and the pax is looking for a brightly lit up "A12" icon on the windshield or where ever.

The other questions are harder to tackle and have had me thinking as well. Such as, where do they park all of these cars (in our current business model the cars are parked in our own driveways) and how and when do they fuel up the cars (although I imagine electric cars will soon take over, but they will still need some sort of a charging station eventually). And of course, pax damage to vehicles. I see what the idiots do to my car when I'm in it. I can't imagine what they'd do, unsupervised. Food spills, smoking, messes, drinking, puking, sex, farting, etc. Who knows...


----------

